# Silhouettes



## nodakker (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone still using silhouetes? and if you are, using them alone or mixing them in?


----------



## Seegreen (Aug 16, 2012)

Use them a lot early when the ground is still soft. Try to use minimum amount of fullbodies early, just around the blinds. Dont want to show them your best right off the bat!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

love em


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

I use them all the time and mix them in with full bodies, shells, and silosocks. I really like them because you can get big numbers with little space and weight. I think they are very effective before the snow arrives.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Cacklers love em


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

sold all my fullbodies. silos and shells these days.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

kpgoose said:


> Cacklers love em


Thats cuz those are the dumb honkers!


----------



## sona458 (Oct 14, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## merganser murderer (Jul 13, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> kpgoose said:
> 
> 
> > Cacklers love em
> ...


my favorite kind it the dumb ones


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

merganser murderer said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> > kpgoose said:
> ...


X2! :bop: :bop:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

They make a good filler decoy, sometimes.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

SDMAN said:


> They make a good filler decoy, sometimes.


Have you actually hunted with silhouettes? Or are you just commenting on another of 800 old threads you've dug up?


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

the professor said:


> SDMAN said:
> 
> 
> > They make a good filler decoy, sometimes.
> ...


Yes! I have, I hunted over them for 2 years then I swiched to fullbodys. :sniper:


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

SDMAN said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > SDMAN said:
> ...


Must have been doing something wrong?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

As a young teenager growing up in the 50's with no money and no 3 dimensional decoys available anyway, we would take tar paper and cut out goose shaped silhouettes, then staple them to black painted laths. Anyone remember laths?? 
Then we'd steal chalk from school and chalk in the white rump areas, breasts and cheek patch and away we went. Killed ...oooppppss....harvested a lot of geese back then. That was even before the 2 3/4 inch " baby mags" which we couldn't afford anyway, and we used 1 1/8 of number 4 lead, paper cased shells. No goose calls around then, but we learned to call them well with a sort of yodel with our voices. 
Later on in high school I got an afternoon job building round plywood grain bins at the local lumberyard and scavenged all the irregular scrap pieces, cut out silhouettes with an electric drill powered saber saw attachment thingy, painted them with black print made of any dark paint with " lampblack" added to make it a dull black, after riveting them to pieces of half inch strap iron and shot many geese over them! In fact, I still have a bunch of them left over from over 50 years ago. Anyone remember " lampblack?" I dunno what it was used for, but it sure made good homemade black powder mixed with saltpeter to hunt with homemade slugs - dunno why we didn't lose eyes and fingers! LOL 
I Still have a couple dozen sort- of three dimensional cutout mallard field decoys made by my dad back in the late 40's after the war, when paint and materials became available. Bet they'd still work great today!
There were few commercial decoys available back then. Stuff now was heard of and undreamed of then!
Sorry to reminisce.....Kind of fun......


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Real Geese pro 2's are absolutely deadly...have shot literally hundreds,maybe thousands of geese and ducks over them. They simply work but then you don't need a 7x14 trailer with lots of stickers and slogans and manufactures names on and such. 
Full body decoys look great but the reality is they are way over priced and just not needed if your goal is to kill waterfowl.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

It's really hard to beat fullbodys, when it comes to finishing geese. By what I've seen.


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

*Nice story Habitat Hugger.* I started hunting geese in 1989 or so, when I was in my late 20's and my first 2 dozen decoys were cut-out plywood silhoutettes. This was almost 30 years ago. I've since retired those and I do mix a few dozen Real Geese in with my full bodies until the ground freezes.


----------

